# hazard - Upper South Boulder below Pinecliffe



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

:!: 
Mature Red Fir Tree blocking entire channel - must portage around
tree is down in the section below trainspotting

picture:
http://www.americanwhitewater.org/photos/?photoid=10852
run beta:
http://www.americanwhitewater.org/rivers/id/3125/


----------

